# Awful Waffle



## Mcknib (Jul 21, 2020)

Nice easy build only etched the logo just left the toner transfer and clearcoated the front

My 'say what you see' naming convention hasn't worked too well though 'What is it?'

'Say what you see'

Girl popping out a cake distortion?
Birthday girl overdrive?
Lovely lady fuzz?

Guess my hot cake idea wasn't such a good one


----------



## chongmagic (Jul 21, 2020)

Very nice, the pedal looks good too.


----------



## D1chotomy (Jul 21, 2020)

Awesome job. I really love the Hot Cake, it's a great drive pedal.


----------



## falzhobel (Jul 21, 2020)

Such a simple circuit, and still sounding so good !


----------



## Barry (Jul 21, 2020)

Now that's a Hot Hot Cake!


----------



## Mcknib (Jul 22, 2020)

Thanks for all your comments and likes chaps! I like it here, Might hang around once this lockdown capers over, all I do at work is sit in the back of a train on my phone posting on gpcb, ppcb, diysb and fsb  

Hence the posting frenzy I'm gonna get withdrawal problems when I actually have to work......at work


----------



## untamedfrontier (Jul 22, 2020)

How do you like those Lumberg jacks? Any space issues with top mounting them?


----------



## Mcknib (Jul 22, 2020)

untamedfrontier said:


> How do you like those Lumberg jacks? Any space issues with top mounting them?


I've been using them for a long time now and would highly recommend them, they're top quality and a great size if space is an issue and they grip the jacks tight, maybe a little too tight! I dont use any other jack sockets now

I always side mount my jacks never top mount unless I've no choice or somebody asks for top mounted jacks

Here's a pic with open jacks for comparison albeit the open one's stereo as you can see, but still a lot bigger 

I'll usually also bend the solder lugs in to make them even more compact


----------



## caiofilipini (Jul 22, 2020)

I've been using them in some of my builds as well and I really like them. I'll try my luck soon with a dual-drive build in a 1590BB enclosure and I hope they'll help me squeeze everything in there!


----------



## Mcknib (Jul 22, 2020)

caiofilipini said:


> I've been using them in some of my builds as well and I really like them. I'll try my luck soon with a dual-drive build in a 1590BB enclosure and I hope they'll help me squeeze everything in there!



For tight squeezes I use the external nut DC jacks and small profile mini 3PDTs they're much smaller.


----------



## caiofilipini (Jul 22, 2020)

Mcknib said:


> For tight squeezes I use the external nut DC jacks and small profile mini 3PDTs they're much smaller.
> 
> View attachment 5600View attachment 5601



That's great advice, thanks!


----------



## lcipher3 (Sep 6, 2020)

Mcknib said:


> I've been using them for a long time now and would highly recommend them, they're top quality and a great size if space is an issue and they grip the jacks tight, maybe a little too tight! I dont use any other jack sockets now
> 
> I always side mount my jacks never top mount unless I've no choice or somebody asks for top mounted jacks
> 
> ...



+1 on the lumberg 1/4 jacks.  They are the only ones that let me stuff some of these projects into 1590B with top jacks


----------

